# need to find the video card in an emac



## mrdurp4 (May 22, 2007)

and i aslo need to know if i can put it on an HP pavilion XG834 mother board


----------



## mouse1010 (May 25, 2007)

i think that an e-mac doesent have a vid card i think that it just has the ram split. but if it does it wouuld be the circutboard that the moniter pluges into but i am pretty sure they dont have one


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

www.everymac.com

Will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## dadsgravy (Feb 20, 2007)

mrdurp4 said:


> and i aslo need to know if i can put it on an HP pavilion XG834 mother board


WTF?...What's he building in there? Dammit we have a right to know. I bet there's poison under the sink!


----------

